# Painless primo ace recipe?



## boyd1on (Dec 8, 2016)

Fellas so it's been a while since I've been in forums because I hate all the arguments 
Anyway I've been brewing now for a while and can do all my gear virtually painless even my test P and tren A is smooth not totally painless but it's pretty good 
My question for you guys is 
Do you have a recipe for primo ace and boldenone ace?
 I have a stellar source and everything seems legit my guys love my stuff 
 I realize I may have to do 50mg/ml but I'm open to any and  all recipes for these two compounds I'm uber curious to try em out as I've always been a fast ester dude thanks in advance killers


----------



## anabolicraw (Dec 8, 2016)

To brew the short-ester steroids such as test pro, tren ace and masteron, you can add 35% EO to make them painless.
As for primo ace, I know it is easy to get crytallized even with the dosage of 100mg. So 50mg/ml may be better. Maybe you can try to use MCT oil as well as EO. It is just a guess, sorry, I am not very sure since we don't use it ourselves here.


----------



## boyd1on (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you very much I usually just use grape seed oil with BA and BB I used EO In the past with my slow esters and was painful I think folks including myself have a reaction to it hence why I never use it darn it but I WILL try the MCT instead thanks 
I just had a few requests for it so it peaked my interest I may try a small batch at 50mg see how it goes?


----------



## anabolicraw (Dec 9, 2016)

I am interested too. Keep updating if possible.


----------



## *Bio* (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm allergic to EO as are many others...bad stuff!

Boyd there's no arguments here...this board is solid!  Also, PM (Professional Muscle) is a great board with a ton of information as well...I'm a Mod over there too and we get rid of the people that cause trouble...stop by!


----------



## anabolicraw (Dec 10, 2016)

Sorry, I wasn't aware of its allergy to some people. I read some introduction about EO and got to know some people required to add it for injection liquid. That is just a suggestion for reference, which didn't have any hostility.


----------



## gh0st (Dec 10, 2016)

Even without the EO. At 50mg/mL you should be fine!

But i have heard mixed reviews about brewing primo ace in oil. Some say it doesnt form a very solid depot when injected....is this a rumor. Anyone care to comment on this? Heard this from two ppl in the past!


----------



## boyd1on (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks Bio much appreciated I knew u was into something here as I've noticed more n more ppl are using short esters and I wanted to capitalize on it 
Plus I love primo anyway
Also I'm a member at Pro muscle I go by a different name there and yea love the site it's fustrating somebody asks a question and the next 6 pages are bickering I hate it 
So yea let's keep this going 
Thanks gents


----------



## Sully (Dec 18, 2016)

gh0st said:


> Even without the EO. At 50mg/mL you should be fine!
> 
> But i have heard mixed reviews about brewing primo ace in oil. Some say it doesnt form a very solid depot when injected....is this a rumor. Anyone care to comment on this? Heard this from two ppl in the past!



What do you mean when you say, "it doesnt form a very solid depot when injected"? I can't figure out what that's supposed to mean.


----------



## boyd1on (Dec 20, 2016)

What's your opinion on using hemp oil instead of grape seed oil?


----------



## lk3 (Dec 29, 2016)

the pain in this is not due to solvent
you can get pa clear easy in  all sorts of things due to ace ester.

the problem is the pa molecule is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipophilicity

I found a way to fix this after the fact..
sort of.

pa is crystal clear in 15% bb 2% ba, this is a painless mix with other short esters.

upon admin due to above the compounds are absorbed at different rates and it crashes in depot...

the only way to address is on a chem level.

im not gona give you all the secrets but...

phosphatidylcholine
was my answer!

cant  have some bullshit first post now can I! lol


----------



## gh0st (Jan 9, 2017)

guys i just got a great 50mg/mL receipe from a MASTER BREWER! dont know if u guys know Chavo but since he is not so much brewing as he use to and is getting more into the sarms and other research liquids and caps he has been very open to brewing questions

LET ME DIG UP THE RECIPE HE GAVE ME! and ill post it!


----------



## gh0st (Jan 9, 2017)

Guys this is quote what he wrote me in the PM when i asked him for his formulas for primo ace

"Primo ace 50
30%bb
2% ba
Grape seed oil
Is been a while since I made it but will do a small amount in and if is painless I'll stick to that but if not I will use 100% EO instead of the grape seed oil"


----------



## gh0st (Jan 9, 2017)

For those who are not mixing well with EO. I would go with the 30%BB 2% BA and maybe swap out the GSO for MTC oil?


----------



## gh0st (Jan 9, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> What do you mean when you say, "it doesnt form a very solid depot when injected"? I can't figure out what that's supposed to mean.



IT is obviously BS. it was told to me by the owner of Imporium labs because i was going to use another labs primo ace instead of using his primo eth200.

So obviously he was taking edvatage of my limit knowlege of brewing and compounds at the time and trying to tell me that basically primo ace cant be brewing into an pil effectivly and have it form a depot. BASICALLY IMPORIUM LABS and there owner turned out to be POS guys and were lying about so many things....to just tell me this sort of crap so i woul cont to buy there primo instead of going with There biggest rival for buisness at that time...on that board. Which was before they went to ProM and blew up!


----------



## boyd1on (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks fellas I'm trying the 30% bb @ 50 mg route I'll try a small batch with GSO then another small batch with MCT


----------



## lk3 (Jan 17, 2017)

30% bb... omg
wow

it will be crystal clear in oil with just 15% bb, 2% ba.
I don't think adding more bb is going to solve the ace issue.


----------



## boyd1on (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm soaking this all up


----------



## gh0st (Jan 29, 2017)

lk3 said:


> 30% bb... omg
> wow
> 
> it will be crystal clear in oil with just 15% bb, 2% ba.
> I don't think adding more bb is going to solve the ace issue.



im just the messenger 
ldk if u know about Chavo but he knows his sh8t
I can ask him if 30% is really nessisary but im sure there is a reasoning for it!

shall i ask?


----------



## gh0st (Jan 29, 2017)

lk3 said:


> 30% bb... omg
> wow
> 
> it will be crystal clear in oil with just 15% bb, 2% ba.
> I don't think adding more bb is going to solve the ace issue.



why would u say only use 15%?
j/w

do u brew a lot?


----------



## gh0st (Jan 29, 2017)

opps sorry misssed ur above post he als gave me his primo200 eth recipe and his primo e 100 recepie

if u r interested and want to talk about that or should that be separate thread?


----------

